# Quick/Inexpensive mods



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey yo what's up? I have an 06 m6...i love the performance of this machine straight out of the dealership dont get me wrong. just looking to put down a real 400 ponies to the ground if not a little more with modifications that won't put any more dents in my wallet. can anyone tell me any tricks that would help me out. i've heard from a few people that i should be putting down somewhere between 360 and 390 hp bone stock...is this right or close or whatever? i plan on ordering the k&n CAI but have no idea what else to pick up. i don't really want to mess with the exhaust right now. i know there has to be some other less expensive ways to get power. please help me out so i can be one of the very few guys running around my parts in the 400 RWHP club!!! thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

mine Dynoe'd 347 stock, 330-360 is more like it...

As far as mods, 100 shot of Nitrous does wonders!
450 rwhp/469 rwtq on an 05 A4.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

as far as in cost there really wont be much you can do to get 400 to the ground, u can try CAI like volant or lingenfelter. Dont get a K&N ive been hearing really bad things about it. Course if u want to go the hard core rout that does about the same as the CAI kits, it just dosn't look as nice. for 400 id replace the rockers, CAI, exhaust, 36lb injectors (w/ plugs to match)and custom programing, should put you there with about 400. Once you get a exhaust, do a cam then reprogram again. That should put you around 450. Im not to much of a NOS man myself. I like power when ever i want to touch the peddle and not have to go refill all the time other than gas that is.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tips...I will take a look at lingenfelter's cai and most likely go with them or volant...after i looked at the K&N i researched and did find that there are quite a few people that have been having trouble...not necessarily with goats... well if anyone has any more information about what parts and accessories are pretty compatible with ls2 goats, let me know. thanks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

take the hood plugs out:cheers its free


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> mine Dynoe'd 347 stock, 330-360 is more like it...
> 
> As far as mods, 100 shot of Nitrous does wonders!
> 450 rwhp/469 rwtq on an 05 A4.


Amen Brother!!!
Nitrous Does do wonders!
I have everything ready for install just waiting for the weather to get better!!!
It's like a Blower or Turbo but... you can turn it off and on


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

hey 707...i like your GOAT badge...where can i pick one up at?


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

I'd be careful shooting too much NOS into the LS2 with a 10.9:1 compression ratio.

Hey GotYurGoat, we're practically neighbors. If you see an '05 phantom black runnin' down 435 by the track (I work in KCK), pull me over and we'll go have a brew. My license plate is "22FAST".:cheers


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Phantom...don't know if u got my message...keep a look out for a spice red 06 m6. reg KS tag right now but waiting on my custom to get in...look for GOAT. i live here in the dotte...always runnin out around the track. later...stay out in front bro.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> I'd be careful shooting too much NOS into the LS2 with a 10.9:1 compression ratio.
> 
> Hey GotYurGoat, we're practically neighbors. If you see an '05 phantom black runnin' down 435 by the track (I work in KCK), pull me over and we'll go have a brew. My license plate is "22FAST".:cheers



Its boost you should be careful with on the high compression.


N20 LOVES high compression. 

just gotta keep it fed with fuel.


----------



## ForsakenNoob (Jan 4, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> Its boost you should be careful with on the high compression.
> 
> 
> N20 LOVES high compression.
> ...


I tore a rod in my motor because the nitrous fired while at idle. The kit (with all the safety equipment) probably costed me $1700. Getting a rebuilt engine costed $3500. It's your money...


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*CAI - Lingenfelter - What do you think? 12HP ARW?*

Go to Li ng en fel te r (dot) com:

Lingenfelter High Performance Air Intake for Pontiac GTO - 2005 & 2006 Free Shipping

Quantity in Basket:none
Code: LN4229
Price:$239.95

Shipping Weight: 15.00 pounds




Quantity: 

The Lingenfelter high performance Pontiac GTO air intake provides an easy to bolt-on 12 HP gain at the rear wheels. 

The easy to install, bolt on air intake system is designed to fit the 2005, and the 2006 GTO. This low restriction air induction system has shown in back to back testing 12 Hp, and 9 lbs ft. of torque over the stock GTO air intake system! The system is designed to provide lower temperature air from outside the engine compartment in order to maintain optimal performance. 

The system maintains a high quality factory appearance and includes S&B washable air filter assembly, filter housing, fasteners & detailed installation instructions. 2004 system is also available as a separate item.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*My first MODs*

(Magnetic oil plug/Radar detector/TheClub)

I ordered a tower support brace.... (in red)

and the Volant intake


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Dont get a K&N ive been hearing really bad things about it.*

I don't understand, my K&N works great. Someone is just blowin smoke up yer a$$.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> I don't understand, my K&N works great. Someone is just blowin smoke up yer a$$.


It's just not the best one that's available, imo ...sort of like the B&M shifter when compared to what else is out there.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

I got your smoke. How about $8.32 at OSH! Cheapest cold air I ever got.


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

I know, what about that $8.
How the [email protected]$* do you attach a pic?


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> It's just not the best one that's available, imo ...sort of like the B&M shifter when compared to what else is out there.


The Lingenfelter high performance Pontiac GTO air intake looks just like my K&N, except the K&N doesn’t have that rubber bellows to cause unwanted air turbulence. 
Like you said, it's your opinion.


----------



## xtremelift (May 5, 2006)

*K&n*

I have one of them K&N soon as put that thing on it responded 10 times better besides Im a lazy 260lb bodybuilder and my friend got it and didnt charge me for shipping or what not just 250 installed. Then did some flowmasters, xpiped my ride waiting to get more cash for some headers. Will go from the Therestate, injectors, cam, etc etc :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> I don't understand, my K&N works great. Someone is just blowin smoke up yer a$$.


I agree, I've seen the K&N next to the Lingenfelter and the K&N blows it away, plus, it's cheaper..... oh sh*t, I can already feel the flames. I'll stand beside the K&N everytime when it comes to the 05-06 GTO's.....


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> The Lingenfelter high performance Pontiac GTO air intake looks just like my K&N, except the K&N doesn’t have that rubber bellows to cause unwanted air turbulence.
> Like you said, it's your opinion.


Yeah, it looks more OEM and a lot less cheesy...plus the K&N seems unable to do a very good job of keeping the unwanted hot air out of their CAI


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I agree, I've seen the K&N next to the Lingenfelter and the K&N blows it away, plus, it's cheaper..... oh sh*t, I can already feel the flames. I'll stand beside the K&N everytime when it comes to the 05-06 GTO's.....


The K&N was cheaper?

When I was pricing them it was much higher than the Lingenfelter. And maybe I looked at poor installation pics of the K&N, but from what I saw the K&N was no where close to the Lingenfelter when it came to sealing off the engine heat; sloppy gaps everywhere.


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

I have the Volant. Mine wasn't drilled to mount when it came in, barely misses (but does miss) the PS pulley, oh and the best part made no addl horsepower on the dyno. Looks good though. My two cents may save your 300 bucks. Another guy on this forum had a K/N dropin and ended up with 5 more HP than me after tune. Roughly 5k miles on both cars, both m6, his 05, mine 06.


----------

